

Programming: The New Literacy - butterfi
http://www.edutopia.org/programming-the-new-literacy

======
nazgulnarsil
I think programming will come to the people rather than the other way around.
the tasks a person is able to do without any knowledge of the nuts and bolts
of machine to machine interaction will become broader and easier to use.

~~~
Kaizyn
Aren't we already seeing this with tools like Apple's Automator?

------
illicium
"At an early age, many young people learn the HTML language of Web pages and
often branch out into its more powerful sister languages, such as XML ..."

..huh?

